# Scumbag.



## goon175 (Dec 8, 2012)

Seriously? This guy thought it was a good idea to try and sell to the russians?

1981 called, they want their spy novel back. Douche.

http://www.militarytimes.com/news/2012/12/ap-former-sailor-arrested-espionage-120612/


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 8, 2012)

I bet they make this guy shave and he gets convicted before Hasan ever goes to trial.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 9, 2012)

Fucking traitorous assmuncher.


----------



## JBS (Dec 9, 2012)

"And another one gone, and another one gone,
 Another one bites the dust,
 Hey! Gonna get you too,
 Another one bites the dust!"


----------



## Teufel (Dec 9, 2012)

I guess they can redact his Navy good conduct medals!


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hope it was worth the 10-15 years in the joint now Bud!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 9, 2012)

A 20 year first-class (E6) in the Crypto field...  That doesn't add up.  He should have easily made Chief by that point.  Methinks he might have been a bit of a dirtbag while still in as well.


----------



## walra107 (Dec 10, 2012)

Probably guilty of selling the plans of West Point to the redcoats too...hang em high!


----------



## Etype (Dec 11, 2012)

If that doesn't keep you from selling secrets, what would?  I know a couple secrets myself, but would never guess that the FBI is running 'sub-tracking secret selling sting operations.'


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 12, 2012)

They probably just monitor Google searches for "how do I contact a foreign spy."  That and, "I want to blow some shit up in the US, how do I get in contact with Al Qaeda?"


----------



## Dame (Dec 12, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> They probably just monitor Google searches for "how do I contact a foreign spy." That and, "I want to blow some shit up in the US, how do I get in contact with Al Qaeda?"


And now you just hit the list.


----------



## Locksteady (Dec 12, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> A 20 year first-class (E6) in the Crypto field... That doesn't add up. He should have easily made Chief by that point. Methinks he might have been a bit of a dirtbag while still in as well.


 CTs (and CTTs, in his case) do usually have a pretty quick advancement rate.  That said, 6 Good Conduct medals in a 20-year career = no NJPs, or at the very most 1, in that time period.  It is more likely he was a horrible test-taker or was uninterested in advancing on to the administrative darkside (E-7+).


----------



## Brill (Dec 13, 2012)

6 GCMs every four years doesn't really add up to 20.  Plus, CTs don't have access to sub tracking info due to lack of need to know.

Regardless, this guy is a dumb ass.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 13, 2012)

Dame said:


> And now you just hit the list.


 
lol

I'm already on plenty of lists, with my weird foreign travel and overseas/foreign contacts.  If you maintain a friendship with dodgy characters like pardus, you're bound to land on the list sooner or later.

Plus, I'm a conservative white male combat veteran.  Apparently that alone makes me dangerous and/or worth watching.  Right, DHS?


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 13, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> lol
> 
> I'm already on plenty of lists, with my weird foreign travel and overseas/foreign contacts. If you maintain a friendship with dodgy characters like pardus, you're bound to land on the list sooner or later.
> 
> Plus, I'm a conservative white male combat veteran. Apparently that alone makes me dangerous and/or worth watching. Right, DHS?


But have ever clicked "reply all" on your email?


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 13, 2012)

There was a British sailor very recently too, who tried to sell the sound signature of the Vanguard class to the Russians, turns out it was UKSS (MI5) ;)


----------



## AngelsSix (Dec 19, 2012)

This is beyond weird.  I wonder who he owed money to?  As an E-6 he was making $3500 a month before taxes and that doesn't include allowances, like sea pay and whatnot.  I retired and live on $1600 a month....he must have needed the money pretty bad...


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 23, 2012)

lindy said:


> 6 GCMs every four years doesn't really add up to 20.
> Regardless, this guy is a dumb ass.


GCM's are awarded every 3 years for good conduct. His "6" add up.

Lindy, you should know that as SOF support.

Agree with your last sentence...... 

2c


----------



## ProPatria (Dec 23, 2012)

Well at least our Navy members aren't the only ones selling secrets to the Russians. 

Mother fuckers like this make me sick, should just take em round back and end it with one round.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 23, 2012)

ProPatria said:


> Well at least our Navy members aren't the only ones selling secrets to the Russians.
> 
> Mother fuckers like this make me sick, should just take em round back and end it with one round.


 
Then bury them out in the impact area.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 23, 2012)

RB said:


> GCM's are awarded every 3 years for good conduct. His "6" add up.
> 
> Lindy, you should know that as SOF support.
> 
> ...


The Navy, in its effort to be different from everyone else, awards them every 4 years.  



> The Good Conduct Medal is awarded to any active-duty enlisted member of the United States military who completes three (or, in the Navy, four) consecutive years of "honorable and faithful service"


----------



## Locksteady (Dec 24, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> The Navy, in its effort to be different from everyone else, awards them every 4 years.


 Recheck your source, and more importantly study your NAVADMINS.  Start with 305/95.  We award them every 3 years, and it has stayed that way since '96.


----------



## Brill (Dec 25, 2012)

RB said:


> GCM's are awarded every 3 years for good conduct. His "6" add up.
> 
> Lindy, you should know that as SOF support.
> 
> ...


 
RB,

When I was on AD, we got them every four years (back when it was "hard") but the requirement was changed in 1996 reducing the period to every 3 years.  Guess I'm showing my age now huh?

They also don't do Chiefs initiation like they used to either.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 25, 2012)

No worries brother. I wasn't trying to be an ass....Army's been 3 since I've been in......'84.

Now who's showing their age?


----------



## Teufel (Dec 25, 2012)

RB said:


> No worries brother. I wasn't trying to be an ass....Army's been 3 since I've been in......'84.
> 
> Now who's showing their age?


 
...1884 that is!  RB used to hang his GCM off his musket!


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 25, 2012)

Damn, I have been out to pasture for awhile.  GCM was 4 yrs for the Corps in the 80's.

Anyone know the reason for shortening it in '96?  To align w/ the other services?


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't understand why we give out a medal for not being a screwup in the first place.


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 25, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Seriously? This guy thought it was a good idea to try and sell to the russians...


 
Firing squad.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 25, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> I don't understand why we give out a medal for not being a screwup in the first place.


We get one every 12 years and even then, some don't deserve it.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 26, 2012)

14 here...bars for every 7 after that.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 28, 2012)

In the Army we already have the Army Service Ribbon.  Should get a number (2, 3, 4, etc.) on the ASR for every year of honorable service after the first year (don't get the ASR until 1 year of honorable service completed).  I think it's silly to give an award for doing what you're supposed to be doing anyway.  "Here's your medal for not being a worthless dirtbag!!"  :-/


----------

